
Websites targeting Olympics visitors closed down by police - DanBC
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/dec/26/olympics-cybercrime-met-websites
======
hub_
When the Olympics are somewhere, the seem to trump any civil liberties in
place. Happened here in Vancouver, will be in Londo, in Sochi, etc.

